# Trucking Company?



## Horsey and Holistic (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll be shipping a young arabian stallion hopefully by the beginning of April and am searching for a reasonably priced and knowledgeable trucking company who goes cross country. He'll be shipped from California to New Hampshire so its a long trip. Any suggestions?


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Creech Horse Transportation

This is one of the best companies out there. Hauls all over US and very good equipment, good drivers and as part of job requirement, they have to have prior horse experience.


----------



## Horsey and Holistic (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Creech Bros is right around the corner from me, and I see them on the Hwy all the time. Their trucks and trailers always look top notch. I have never heard anything bad about them, and I would think I would have as they are so close.


----------

